

Stop asking your clients for retainers - peteforde
http://usistwo.com/stop-asking-your-clients-for-retainers/

======
peteforde
For the record, I have some issues with this intersection of idealism vs.
reality (cash flow is hard to ignore if you don't have it) but there's an
interesting conversation happening in the comments.

